# How rare are schwinn S10 hi-tensile dural rims?



## Jim sciano (Dec 12, 2021)

Hello, I just picked up a old racing bike. I do not believe that the frame is a schwinn, although it would be great if someone could identify it. The rims on the other hand are schwinn hi-tensile dural s10’s. I have only spotted these in catalogs. Are these pretty rare? Any idea of value? I am going to hold onto them because I am building up a late 30’s paramount and I think these would be appropriate.  The front hub is a airlite hub made by the British hub company.  Also, can I put any 27x1 1/4 tire on them? The current tire says, fits k-2 rims. Thanks in advance.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 12, 2021)

I like the adjustable stem. Reminiscent of major Taylor diamond stem


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2021)

The K-2 is a British designation and it's the same as the other 27" rims. Same ISO 630 so you're good with a set of Kendas.  😜 Do you have a 27" tire hanging around somewhere?

No shot of the whole bike?


----------



## Jim sciano (Dec 12, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> The K-2 is a British designation and it's the same as the other 27" rims. Same ISO 630 so you're good with a set of Kendas.  😜 Do you have a 27" tire hanging around somewhere?
> 
> No shot of the whole bike?



Nah, no loose 27’s around here.  I always take before shots of my bikes and I took a bunch of close ups and ripped into the bike without doing a shot of the whole bike. Can’t believe I did that but I was so excited to try to find out more about this frame.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2021)

Looks like we got back up on the tire question. I haven't been able to place the make and it's older than I can place. Maybe @juvela has an idea.


----------



## juvela (Dec 15, 2021)

-----

Hello Jim and and thanks very much for sharing this fascinating find with the forum   😉

first thing I would do would be to attempt to narrow down the national origin

the combination of the integral headset and semi-wraparound seat stay treatment _tends _to suggest a product hailing from an anglophone land...

simple checks you could perform would be to measure the tube diameters and threads of the steerer and shell

would expect you to discover them to be BSC, but there be no substitute for measurement  😄

the BH front hub is a terrific item
it may be that the barrel interior diameter is too narrow to accept a hollow axle

the NERVAR chainset issues from the French firm of Etablissements Peyrard:



			Nervar
		


the machine's Scheeren bar is a German product; this firm produced stems, bars & rims:



			VeloBase.com - Component: Scheeren
		




			VeloBase.com - Component: Scheeren
		




			VeloBase.com - Component: Scheeren Weltmeister / Standard
		


---

rims -

do not know who the maker of the rims may have been

have seen posts from the forum's Schwinn experts stating who the subcontractors were for specifc Schwinn rim models.   some have been said to be from Lobdell.

my suspicion is that they may be from France but that is only a wylde guess...

---

your Torpado from Torresini looks to date from near to 1970

Torpado is a compound word formed of the family behind the company - Torresini, and the city in which the company located - Padova

they were acquired by Agrati-Garelli in about 1983

-----


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Dec 16, 2021)

The rims are fairly hard to find without road damage from potholes ect. They get flat spots easy and are a bugger to straighten. If they spin true they are rare and a good fit with early Paramounts. 
I would be a buyer if you decide not to use them.


----------



## bikerbluz (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi Jim, I could really use those handle bars for a project I am working on if you decide to part with them. It is a 1957 Bauer Weltmeister. Thanks, Kevin.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 18, 2021)

That fork is a new one to me. Fascinating bike!


----------

